# Two bike showdown!



## uphill (22 Aug 2013)

It's the first time I have looked at bikes at years and find all the sames difficult to understand what is better than what. Ive got it pretty narrowed between 
http://www.bikeexchange.com.au/bicycles/gt/bikes-mountain/avalanche-3- 0/heidelberg-heights/vic/102275829 

and

https://www.bikeexchange.com.au/bicycles/malvern-star/bikes-mountain/x cs-3-0/brighton/vic/102080971 

Im not a superstar mountain man but I would like to make the right decision and get the better bike if there is one. 

Any thoughts?

Also, I am aware what the sizes say but I have checked with the store and both are definitely available in my size.


----------



## surfdude (22 Aug 2013)

*Melvern Star XCS 3.0 i would think the this is the better bike just because it has shimano hydraulic disc brakes on it .and the forks are a better set as well *


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2013)

I will take the alternative view to surfdude just to be awkward 

While the Malvern Star may have some 'better' components sprinkled on it the fact remains that it is built on a lesser known/generic frame. The GT description does point to the bikes big strength, the frame. The frame design has been around for decades (I am still using and abusing my 1994 triple triangle GT as my only MTB nearly 20yrs after buying it) and has reliably proven itself a solid performer. Other things like brakes and even the forks can be replaced/upgraded as necessary or when funds are available and the GT will end up being the better bike in the long run.
Before I swapped to GT bikes I wrecked a couple of generic frames but have never managed to break the Zaskar (and I do try). I now also have a GT road bike and GT hybrid 

EDIT: I don't believe GT has been such a high profile/popular brand as say, Kona or Specialized etc and as such does not demand the big name price premium of some brands. This means that IMO you do actually get a reasonable amount of bike for your money compared to some of the more big headed names where you are paying for just that.... a big name!


----------

